# medicals for residency



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, hope you had a good Easter.

We are planning to come over in October and apply for Residency. We have researched what is needed (paperwork etc) and we're in a bit of a quandary over the medical requirements.

We are both physically fit and having lived in Australia for 13 years and now in Greece for 4 years we really don't have any recent "medical records". 

Are we right in thinking that we can both have a full "medical" here in Greece to prove we are fit and have no contagious diseases? Will this be sufficient?

We look forward to your helpful replies


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suantone said:


> Hi everyone, hope you had a good Easter.
> 
> We are planning to come over in October and apply for Residency. We have researched what is needed (paperwork etc) and we're in a bit of a quandary over the medical requirements.
> 
> ...


Your flags suggest that you're EU citizens?

If that's the case there's no requirement to have a medical in order to register as resident.

Where did you read about that requirement?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Your flags suggest that you're EU citizens?
> 
> If that's the case there's no requirement to have a medical in order to register as resident.
> 
> Where did you read about that requirement?


Are they not simply confusing this with health care?

That is medical requirements == health care cover =/= a medical


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Your flags suggest that you're EU citizens?
> 
> If that's the case there's no requirement to have a medical in order to register as resident.
> 
> Where did you read about that requirement?


Thanks for you reply.... Thats a good question... I found it on some website quote " Documents needed by all applicants (EU and non-EU-citizens)....... "A medical certificate, depending on country of origin and recent residency" so I suppose I am a little concerned as I haven't lived in the UK for 17 years and am classed as Non resident there.

So, hopefully, from what you are saying, despite my research, we will not have to have a medical. Perhaps someone can confirm this FOR CERTAIN (with the situation we are in) as its going to be pretty difficult for us to get one once we are in Spain


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi again, tried to edit the post but I cant...the info I found says... Further documents that might be requested can include: •	A medical certificate, depending on country of origin and recent residency


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Are they not simply confusing this with health care?
> 
> That is medical requirements == health care cover =/= a medical


From what Im reading it definitely says "How to apply for residencia"


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

We needed this to get non-lucrative visas from the US, so maybe that is what it means by country of origin since perhaps it is required from non-EU countries.


----------



## rosehenry (Apr 12, 2017)

Every country have their own rules and regulations. In some countries medical is compulsory and some countries give relaxation. Better you check on Greece website or directly go to office.
But I think that you have to full medical in Greece that you are fit and no disease.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are an EU citizen under pensionable age you don't need a medical certificate to become resident in Spain, but you do need private health insurance and proof of income.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Unless retired and in receipt of S1 from UK you'll need private healthcare

Please delete. Previous post stated exactly this!


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> If you are an EU citizen under pensionable age you don't need a medical certificate to become resident in Spain, but you do need private health insurance and proof of income.


Hi there, thank you for the information. 

I was advised by a very helpful lady on this site to check out the Prevision Medica who says "You do, however, have to pay the full cost of any medications prescribed (which is the same with most insurance companies)."

Im presuming I can only get the Prevision Medica once I am in Spain, before I apply for residency.

With regards to proof of income, we are both retired, so Im assuming you mean we have to prove we have enough money to support ourselves, Ive seen varying amounts on the internet sites I have been on... is there a specific amount we have to prove ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Suantone said:


> With regards to proof of income, we are both retired, so Im assuming you mean we have to prove we have enough money to support ourselves, Ive seen varying amounts on the internet sites I have been on... is there a specific amount we have to prove ?


No there is no EXACT amount.

It's generally accepted that 600€ per person per month (into a Spanish bank) should be enough. Some extranjeria may mention savings - some times in addition, sometimes instead of, and sometimes not at all. A figure of 6000€ in a Spanish bank is commonly quoted.


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> No there is no EXACT amount.
> 
> It's generally accepted that 600€ per person per month (into a Spanish bank) should be enough. Some extranjeria may mention savings - some times in addition, sometimes instead of, and sometimes not at all. A figure of 6000€ in a Spanish bank is commonly quoted.


Thanks for that... I can stop panicking now


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Suantone said:


> Thanks for that... I can stop panicking now


You say you are both retired. Does that mean that one or both of you is drawing an OAP from UK? If so, you need to contact the Overseas Healthcare Team at DWP and ask for a Form S1 for each of you. If only one is in receipt of OAP, then that is the person who applies for the S1 quoting the other person as a dependant. The S1 will cover your healthcare requirement for registering as a resident. Note that, as a EU citizen, you do not apply for "residencia," you only have to register withing 90 days on the foreigners' register. The Overseas Healthcare Team are at:

Durham House 
Washington, Tyne & Wear NE38 7SF 
United Kingdom

Phone: +44 191 218 1999


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> You say you are both retired. Does that mean that one or both of you is drawing an OAP from UK? If so, you need to contact the Overseas Healthcare Team at DWP and ask for a Form S1 for each of you. If only one is in receipt of OAP, then that is the person who applies for the S1 quoting the other person as a dependant. The S1 will cover your healthcare requirement for registering as a resident. Note that, as a EU citizen, you do not apply for "residencia," you only have to register withing 90 days on the foreigners' register. The Overseas Healthcare Team are at:
> 
> Durham House
> Washington, Tyne & Wear NE38 7SF
> ...


Hi there, yes we are both retired, but neither of us is drawing the UK OAP yet, hubby 62 and I am 60 this year. So, are you saying that when one of us is eligible to claim the uk OAP we should ask for the Form S! (even though we do not have a UK address)

Thank you on the information on registering within 90 days on the foreigners register.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suantone said:


> Hi there, yes we are both retired, but neither of us is drawing the UK OAP yet, hubby 62 and I am 60 this year. So, are you saying that when one of us is eligible to claim the uk OAP we should ask for the Form S! (even though we do not have a UK address)
> 
> Thank you on the information on registering within 90 days on the foreigners register.


You wouldn't get an S1 if you lived in the UK.

S1s are issued to EU citizens living in another EU country to which they hold nationality. Once in receipt of the state pension, the 'pensioner' & dependents are entitled to healthcare via the S1, paid for by the issuing country.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> You wouldn't get an S1 if you lived in the UK.
> 
> S1s are issued to EU citizens living in another EU country to which they hold nationality. Once in receipt of the state pension, the 'pensioner' & dependents are entitled to healthcare via the S1, paid for by the issuing country.


Not wishing to rain on your parade, but by the time you reach UK State Retirement Age, the UK will have left the EU.

Clearly, reciprocal health care arrangements will feature as part of the Brexit negotiations. Now nobody knows how these negotiations will progress, but there are many of us who believe that given the mess that the Tories have got the NHS in, there are very good reasons to think we may be left high and dry.

According to the United Nations Population Division, the number of British people living in the EU is 1.2 million, of which around 330,000 live in Spain. The Office for National Statistics (ONS) Labour Force Survey calculates that there are 3.3 million EU citizens living in the UK.

By not entering into reciprocal arrangements with the 27, that's 4.5 million people that the NHS can forget. Even if a few "pigeons may fly the coop" and return to the UK, given the figures I can't see that being a concern! to Mother Teresa of Downing St and her cronies!!!!


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

Blanco53 said:


> Not wishing to rain on your parade, but by the time you reach UK State Retirement Age, the UK will have left the EU.
> 
> Clearly, reciprocal health care arrangements will feature as part of the Brexit negotiations. Now nobody knows how these negotiations will progress, but there are many of us who believe that given the mess that the Tories have got the NHS in, there are very good reasons to think we may be left high and dry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply and this is the reason for my initial thread. We are not covered by the NHS now, having left the UK in 2000, and I cant see us being covered at any time in the future... (unless we return to the UK of course, which isnt going to happen). It would be nice to think there will be a reciprocal agreement but we have to assume there wont be and make our own arrangements.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Blanco53 said:


> Not wishing to rain on your parade, but by the time you reach UK State Retirement Age, the UK will have left the EU.
> 
> Clearly, reciprocal health care arrangements will feature as part of the Brexit negotiations. Now nobody knows how these negotiations will progress, but there are many of us who believe that given the mess that the Tories have got the NHS in, there are very good reasons to think we may be left high and dry.
> 
> ...


I can't think of one good reason for Britain to continue to fund healthcare for Brits living in EU countries after Brexit, so you're likely correct. Most EU citizens living in the UK are working so their healthcare isn't being funded by S1s anyway. 

The information I gave was for the current situation


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suantone said:


> Thanks for your reply and this is the reason for my initial thread. We are not covered by the NHS now, having left the UK in 2000, and I cant see us being covered at any time in the future... (unless we return to the UK of course, which isnt going to happen). It would be nice to think there will be a reciprocal agreement but we have to assume there wont be and make our own arrangements.


It's linked to the state pension, not whether or not you are covered by the NHS atm.

For example, _*under current rules*_ someone early retired & living in Spain now, isn't entitled to use the NHS in the UK - not even on holiday!*. Once they are in receipt of a British state pension they are issued an S1 which then funds healthcare in Spain - & they are also entitked to full access to the NHS in the UK.

That might continue, it might not. 

I agree that to plan for worst case scenario would be best.


*Unless using the Spanish system by way of the convenio especial, in which case they can get a TSE for holiday use in EU countries


----------

